# Quick question!!



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Hope your all ok. 

dh and I have been cancelled for our IUI but thave decided to try naturally anyway. (very naughty) I peed on a stick yesterday and got a darrkish line so we  . I did another today and there is barely a line. My dh   is in quite good shape, his morphology is lower than average but the rest is fine. 
So the quick question, (sorry its not so quick) is should we   again tonight just in case or wait until tomorrow to build the sperm back up??

Please help 
DSH


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 9, 2009)

If your hubbys sperm is in good shape I'd say do it today and tommorrow! Have fun!

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd say the same dsh, go for it    

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'd say the same but be aware that multiples are a risk, the last lady to ask the question went ahead & is having twins


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2009)

You're welcome   

Hope the 'au natural' approach works for you  

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Good luck x x


----------

